
Record Profits for Blizzard 8% Layoffs for Missed Expectations - baldfat
https://variety.com/2019/gaming/news/activision-blizzard-layoffs-1203136982/
======
baldfat
The Greed is Real. Why would any developer want to work for a company that
slashes it's workforce for not meeting demands that gave the company record
income?

